# [KVM]aceleracion de video directx, ¿es posible?[abierto]

## ensarman

beuno mi pregunta esta en el titulo, la cosa es que encontre una solucion para linux que es VMGL pero en windows no c como tener aceleracion 3D ya que quiero coreo algunos juegos de alguna forma.

----------

## gringo

no hay posibilidad de usar direct3d bajo kvm que yo sepa, lo mas que podrías hacer es parchearlo para que use opengl, y esto es MUY inestable por lo que he leído. Si necesitas direct3d en los clientes te recomiendo que uses vmware o virtualbox. 

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

vmware soporta esto desde hace un tiempo, virtualbox solo a partir de 3.0 creo. No he probado ninguno de los dos.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Voy a cambiar casi totalmente de tema, pero he leído hace poco esto y me ha dejado sorprendido (atónito al principio y gratamente después): Microsoft entrega su primer aporte al kernel de Linux.

Me pregunto si será posible con Hyper-V virtualizar los sistemas de Microsoft bajo Linux o si sólo podremos ser clientes. Tengo que investigar más al respecto.

Añado el apunte por si alguien sabe algo más, y espero que vmware no quiebre, aunque jamás lo he usado.

Espero que pronto podamos hablar de direct3d bajo Hyper-V   :Cool: 

----------

## ensarman

interesante, esperemos que en un futuro se pueda hacer.

estuve propvando con Vbox y es super lento para ser una maquina virtual...  y si soporta aceleracion 3D pero es muy... pero muy lento!!! sera que ya me acostunbre a la velocidad de KVM

----------

## ensarman

hace poco estuve investigando que la paravirtualizacion es el acceso directo al controlador desde la maquina cvirtual al dispositivo real. busque documentacion sobre como paravirtualizar la tarjeta de video pero, a lo maximo que llegue es a paravirtualizar la tarjeta de red.

por otra parte no tengo mucha experiencia en paravirtualizacion y me interesa aprender, gracias

----------

